# Contrat



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

_Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum je me prénomme Bella71 je suis assistante maternelle depuis 24 ans. 
La semaine prochaine je vais accueillir une petite périscolaire que j’ai déjà gardé, je ne l’aurais que pendant les vacances scolaires 
Alors je vais la garder jusqu’au mois de février est ce un nouveau contrat occasionnel, dans ce cas la maman me dit que je n’ai pas besoin d’être présente  ou un contrat cdd avec mensualisation 
Je ne sais pas quoi faire, pouvez-vous m’aider ?
Merci d’avance _


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, un contrat en CDD est normalement réservé aux accueils effectués dans le cadre du remplacement d'un collègue.


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas bien la notion "la maman me dit que je n'ai pas besoin d'être présente", pourriez vous préciser ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Que voulez-vous dire': dans ce cas je n'ai pas besoin d'être présente ? 

Si c'est de l'accueil uniquement sur les vacances scolaires oui faites de l'occasionnel, avec clause supérieure à la ccn indiquant que toutes les heures seront dues quelque soit'le motif de l'absence de l'enfant.


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses c’est vraiment très gentil à vous 
Apparemment c’est ce que lui a répondu la responsable du relais qui lui aurait dit ça du fait que j’ai eu cette petite pendant 2 ans. 
ils on les informations nécessaires 
Je lui ai dit que je ne pourrais pas aller au-delà du mois de février, j’ai un bébé qui va arrivé


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je ne comprend toujours pas.

Pourriez vous reformuler ?


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oh je suis désolé si je me suis mal exprimé, mais en faite vous avez répondu à ma question  je vais signer pour un occasionnel et  faire cette clause supérieure 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nounousand02 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que le contrat va se faire au relais et il n aurons pas besoin de l ass mat pour les information la concernant car il on déjà ce qu'il faut sur les ancien contrat


----------



## bidulle (10 Octobre 2022)

n'oubliez pas q'un contrat se fait entre vous et les parents ! 

ne signer rien avant d'avoir tout bien lu !

la maman veut l'aide du ram .... alors déjà ils ne sont pas là pour ça, mais ensuite le contrat c'est entre vous et les parents donc c'edt à vous de vous mettre d'accord pour tout et surtout pour le tarif, les horaires, n'accepter pas tout et n'importe quoi


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que vous voulez parler de la période d'adaptation ?


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Et surtout ils ont besoin d'un tout petit tps partiel, il n'y a pas de raison que le taux horaire soit le même que pour le contrat à temps plein


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour on ne signe surtout pas un contrat au rpe.

C'est NON.


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui la responsable du relais est toujours présente et ça nous rassure parfois. 
Merci nounousand02
Merci Bidulle


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

Non il n’y a pas d’adaptation la petite est arrivé à 9 mois à la maison puis dès qu’elle a eu 2 an et demie  elle est rentré à l’école je ne l’ai eu que 4 h l’après-midi et en septembre elle a été scolarisée toute la journée. la maman  a juste besoin pour les vacances scolaires


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

> L'important est que vous ayez eu la réponse à votre question. Bonne continuation Bella 71


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

oui tout à fait, merci à vous toutes. À bientôt


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

D'accord mais svp : Que voulez vous dire par : je n'ai pas besoin d'être présente ?

Qui ? Ou ? Quand ?

Désolée mais'cette phrase m'interpelle !  Hi hi


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Nous sommes 2  GénéralMetal1988 ! 

J'ai failli mettre "nous sommes 3 mon GénéralMetal1988 !" 😉


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien si le parent a besoin de vous uniquement les vacances scolaires vous recalculez la mensualisation sur le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées 
Si vous prenez vos 5 semaines de congés sue les périodes de vacances scolaires votre contrat sera alors calculé sur la base de 11 semaines, soit en année incomplète


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

pas si elle ne peut plus accueillir l'enfant dès février


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

De ce fait vous conserverz votre ancienneté pour la prime de rupture, votre droit à congés payés


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Donc d'après toi
licenciement en janvier pour le contrat actuel
Et CO pour les vacances de février

Pôle emploi va tiquer
Ou alors elle doit donner sa démission en février


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi, j'aurais bien aimé comprendre cette phrase, la maman veut signer le contrat sans elle ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam le contrat est déjà rompu à ce que je crois comprendre.


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

il en faut un autre de toute façon, bon, je pense que la maman prévoit de faire le contrat au relais, et de faire signer son AM après.
Ce serai un refus catégorique pour moi.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Alors perso je ne fais pas un contrat avec le RAM pourquoi ces PE qui vous connaissent déjà ont besoin de se rendre au RAM pour renseignements et ne pas le faire entre eux et vous ??? je ferais un contrat occasionnel pour chaque mois où il y a des vacances scolaires soit toussaint noel et février après ce sera fini ! ainsi vous signez un contrat occasionnel pour les vacances de la Toussaint en notant bien que ces semaines seront payées selon les besoins jours et heures et travaillés ou pas vous serez PAYée sur ce qui sera noté car perso je me méfierais ... ainsi en février vous serez libre pour le bébé qui va arriver donc ne faites pas n'importe quoi sinon vous seriez obligée de démissionner par la suite ... je pense que vous êtes une gentille nounou et ces PE me semblent mener la barque !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Vous pouvez aussi refuser ce contrat si quelque chose ne vous parait pas clair attention aux embrouilles ... des PE qui vont au RAM pour moi c'est NON !!!


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

Comme je le disais plus haut, la responsable du relais, aurait a dit à la maman il n’est pas utile que votre nounou soit présente nous avons les informations dans le premier contrat.
Ma question était : doit je faire un contrat occasionnel ou un contrat avec mensualisation sachant que l’enfant je l’aurais uniquement pour les vacances de novembre,peut-être noël, voire février .


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

Non je ne peux pas refuser le contrat car je garde la petite soeur 
Le fait de faire un contrat sur les vacances c’est une bonne idée.
A voir si les parents accepte. 
J’ai toujours fait mes contrats au relais et tout c’est toujours bien passé, et puis au moins il y a un professionnel pour répondre aux questions administratives  des parents 
Merci à vous toutes pour vos réponses c’est vraiment très gentil


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Votre présence n'est pas utile ? Et qui va signer ce contrat ? C'est bien vous ?! Votre présence est indispensable et non négociable. Jamais entendu un truc pareil ! 😮‍💨


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

C’est ce que j’ai dit à la maman dans mon sms. j’ai réagi tout  comme vous, c’est bien la première fois que l’on me dit ça. 
Bon après c’est pas des mauvaises personnes, ils sont jeunes et un peut dépasser 
Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ben écoutez je pense que même si vous avez la petite vous n'êtes pas obligée de dire oui à tout !!! pourquoi faire vos contrats avec le RAM ? ils ne sont pas plus professionnels que nous et souvent racontent des bêtises donc attention ! et si vraiment vous tenez à prendre ce contrat faites un occasionnel à chaque fois comme je vous ai expliqué plus haut !!! en fin de compte on vous explique mais vous avez déjà décidée ?


----------



## Bella71 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je me suis engagé envers les parents  en Aout, mais je vais suivre vos conseils pour faire un occasionnel sur 4 mois ce sera vite passé. Je suis à 2 ans de la retraite je vais pas me prendre la tête. 
Franchement je saurais pas faire mes contrats sans le Riam. Que voulez-vous à mon âge on ne ce refait plus …


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Octobre 2022)

Quand je lis tout ça sa me fait peur 😱
C est pas un contrat pour 4 mois qu il vous faut mais comme vous l'a été expliquer un contrat occasionnel qui sera établi à chaque période de vacances

La ram .... Je suis persuadé que la plus part de vos contrats son rempli d erreur 

Et la pour un contrat occasionnel vous aller demander le même taux horaire que si par exemple un contrat à temps plein ou à 40 h semaine ? 

Dommage que vous vous soyez pas perfectionner sur l établissement du contrat c est quelque chose de tres important


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pas sur 4 mois çà n'existe pas mais à chaque vacances ... je suis "ancienne" mais je me soigne sans être méchante !!!


----------



## caninou (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Ben moi aussi je suis ancienne, mais les contrats fait par le RAM  , vous feriez mieux de vous rapprocher d'un ******************************************************** si vous n'avez pas les capacités de faire vos contrats. Car c'est connu les RAM sont ignares et ils ne travaillent pas non plus en notre faveur. Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que vous dîtes que vous avez toujours fait comme ça ? J'espère que vous vous êtes rapprochée d'un RAM correct, sinon vous comprendrez ce que l'on vous explique dans 2 ans, lors de votre calcul retraite, mais malheureusement ce sera trop tard pour essayer de rattraper le coup. Oui ça fait peur comme dit Sandrine 2572


----------



## Lijana (11 Octobre 2022)

Les Pe peuvent aller au RPE pour se renseigner, voir se faire aider pour la rédaction du contrat, s’il le veulent. Et puis ils viendront chez vous avec le contrat que vous regarderez bien, voir s’il vous convient ou pas. 

Vous n’êtes pas obligé d’être au RPE car le contrat vous allez l’approuver et signer chez vous. 

Et si c’est sur 4 mois, ce sera un cdi pas un occasionnel. 

Ou des contrats occasionnels à chaque vacances.


----------



## Bella71 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Merci à vous toutes pour vos réponses. C’est gentil à vous de m’avoir éclairé merci beaucoup 
Bonne journée


----------

